

Digg 'will grow by letting others copy us' - brett
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/oct/31/digg?gusrc=rss&feed=technology

======
nanijoe
No offense, but how hard is it exactly to build your own social news
'platform' ? If I were starting a social news site, I would rather use an open
source package like pligg that I can modify to my hearts content than use any
of these so called platforms </end rant>

------
jsb
I hope this is true. I just started using coRank.com to attempt to open a
social news site for a niche market. Digg's platform is just much better.
We'll switch in an instant if this happens.

~~~
waleedka
Could you elaborate on what it was in coRank that you didn't like? I'm
building a competing service and would be interested to know what features
users need.

